# Finaly!!!



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Bout time. Got a bunch. Must have happened a few days ago, because they are all out of thier egg sacks, and free swimming. Bet they were there when I made that vid. I tried to syphon the last couple days, and seen nothing, then went and took that GD breeding mat out, walked away, came back and seen a ton of fry. Got a bunch of swimmers, and a few dead. I am leaving that mat out because it made this hard on me. I cannot see the nest, or the eggs on the mat. Oh well, gotta go deal with these fry, and haych a few bbs.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Congrats man-Have fun with that!!!!!


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> Bout time. Got a bunch. Must have happened a few days ago, because they are all out of thier egg sacks, and free swimming. Bet they were there when I made that vid. I tried to syphon the last couple days, and seen nothing, then went and took that GD breeding mat out, walked away, came back and seen a ton of fry. Got a bunch of swimmers, and a few dead. I am leaving that mat out because it made this hard on me. I cannot see the nest, or the eggs on the mat. Oh well, gotta go deal with these fry, and haych a few bbs.


Congrats dude!heh I thought that p looked like he was guarding a nest.lol


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

gl man.

Eric


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks guys. Getting ready to upload my pic, go to paint, and try and count these guys, still have a few fast swimmers in the parent tank, but I will try and net them out. To fast for the syphon hose, they just swim away.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

hook me up bro.


----------



## tsaiduk (Nov 1, 2006)

good to hear! post pics up!


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Congrats on being a parent


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Congrats on getting Fry!!! Did you ever get a count on how many there are?


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Congratulations!









Good job.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

thats freakin awsome leasure.

was it the ones you got off mas or your own?
definatly want some pics


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Congrats man, hop you enjoy the new ones :nod:


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

we gave you slack when you had to go across town to take pics of your friends piranhas but its been 24 hours damnit wheres the pics?


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

congratz


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

LOL! I will load them tomarrow, maybe tonight depending.......but I have some friends over right now. I found a sh*t ton more in the parent tank, but GD it's hard to siphon these guys when they can already swim. lol


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> but GD it's hard to siphon these guys when they can already swim.


Hahaha! 
You would think they would be more helpless at such a young age, but they're FAST.


----------

